# SEOUL | Geumcheongu Doksan | Demo



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*My home town another anonymous project begin!!*
at a glance It look tall&commercial project cause it located in front of main road.:banana:

20170917_183650 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170917_183654 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서









^^
before

location Road view => http://naver.me/5W7fiw1y


----------



## Mikhailphoto (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Mikhailphoto (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Mikhailphoto (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20171102_192255 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171102_192237 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171102_192227 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171102_192208 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location Road view => http://naver.me/5W7fiw1y


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20171228_084729 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171228_084735 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

location Road view => http://naver.me/5W7fiw1y

this building for home repair machine&tool selling shop.


----------

